# Probleme mit IE und sp2 - Applet wird nicht angezeigt



## PhOeNiX (31. Aug 2004)

Hi Ho,

hab folgendes Problem:
Eine CLAAS-Datei (die claas Datei nennen wir MyApplet.class) ist af meine Festplatte gespeichert. Das Applet dient nur dazu, paar images in dem Browser zu zeichnen,  also es werden keine Port und Sockets aufgemacht.

So, wir haben dann die Datei drawapplet.htm auf einem Server (z.B. www.myserver.de) und die Datei MyApplet.class auf die Festplatte in C:/testdir.

im drawapplet.htm steht folgendes drin:


```
<applet code="MyApplet.class" codebase="file:///C:/testdir/" width="100" height="100"></applet>
```

Also, wenn ich www.myserver.de/drawapplet.htm abruffe, sollte sich die .htm datei das Applet aus meiner Festplatte holen.  Das funktioniert einwandfrei, wenn ich Mozilla, Opera und IE 6 benutze. Wenn ich das aber mit Internet Explorer, die SP2 version versuche wird das Applet nicht angezeigt (auch nicht geladen).

Daher bin ich mir sicher, das das hier, was mit dem neuen sp2 Sicherheitskramm zu tun hat. Vielleich muss ich etwas im Einstellungen änder?

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## DP (31. Aug 2004)

schau doch mal in den internetoptionen vom ie. dort speziell die vm- und applet-einstellungen...

cu


----------



## PhOeNiX (31. Aug 2004)

habe ich schon gemacht :
Scripting von Java-Applets -  ist Aktiviert
und Java 2 v1.4.2_05 für Applet verwenden -  ist auch an

Das Problem ist, das IE kein zugriff auf meine Festplatte erlaubt, der ignorriert das ganze Applet, wenn er das codebase="file:///C:/testdir/" sieht

sonst, wenn das Applet auf dem Server liegt, nicht auf meine Festplatte (also ohne codebase="..."), funktioniert alles wunderbar


----------



## DP (31. Aug 2004)

wenn nur dort so ist, dann würde ich mal im technet nach nem fix suchen...


----------



## PhOeNiX (31. Aug 2004)

aha, da steht nur, das die mit diesem netten "feature" eine Sicherheitslücke zugemacht haben. Was mir natürlich nicht weiter hilft 
Es muss aber schon einen Weg geben. Das ist bestimmt eine einstellungssache. Am sonsten, liebe Java-Freunde, werden wir nie wieder Java-Klassen aus der Festplatte abruffen können. Und das ist kein Bug-fixing, das ist absurd! Das heisst, mit IE und sp2 werde ich nicht mehr meine Anwendungen offlein testen können 

werde mich freuen wenn einer hier die lösung weisst


----------



## Beni (1. Sep 2004)

Nimm ein Programm das den Namen "Browser" auch verdient hat, z.B. Mozilla oder Opera... die werden das sicher richtig machen.


----------



## PhOeNiX (1. Sep 2004)

Machen die auch... sogar wunderbar


> wenn ich Mozilla, Opera und IE 6 benutze


die Frage war, wie ich das mit IE-sp2 hinkriege.


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Sep 2004)

Tja das Problem hab ich auch, im IE krieg ichs nicht hin, ich hab dann oben so ne blöde gelbe Leiste wo ichs erst aktivieren muss und Javascript schaff ich überhaupt nicht, außerdem hat mein Applet Probleme in Opera... :wink: 
Bei mir ist das egal, dass hatte ich vorn paar Tagen für nen Gast aus dem Forum angefangen, ohne Testmöglichkeit hab ich halt schnell aufgehört...  

Aber das ist im IE-SP2 scheiße, sämtliche Einstellungen sind nutzlos, und wie ich die Seite zu den "sicheren Seiten" zählen kann hab ich net gecheckt :x


----------



## DP (1. Sep 2004)

PhOeNiX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Machen die auch... sogar wunderbar
> 
> 
> > wenn ich Mozilla, Opera und IE 6 benutze
> ...



halt mal die füsse still!

lass mal einen debugger über deinen ton hier laufen ???:L


----------



## PhOeNiX (1. Sep 2004)

Ok, es werden die nächsten 2 tage ca. 5000 leute an meinem browser-test teilnehmen, danach werde ich die ergebnisse hier posten.

@DP: schön, dass du mit deine aussage hier für eine nette stimmung sorgst. Das mit dem debugger war besonders cool   :applaus:


----------



## Strolch (9. Nov 2004)

Sorry, wenn ich das Thema hier n klein bissl aufwärme.   

Aber ich hab ein ähnliches Problem. Ich hab Opera 7.22 und den IE mit SP2 auf WinXP. Und weder der Opera noch der IE zeigen bei mir Applets an, egal ob die auf meiner Festplatte sind oder sonst wo im Web. Hat einer ne Ahnung, wo ich das einstellen kann (speziell beim Opera, da ich den IE eh fast nie nehme). ???:L 

Danke im vorrau.


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Nov 2004)

Drücke mal bei gestartetem Opera die F12-Taste und sieh mal nach, ob dort Java aktiviert ist.


----------

